# Attesting copies of degree



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

My husband and I were told we needed to get out Birth Certificates and College Degrees attested. How do we go about doing this? Is there anything else we needed attested?

Thanks


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Is attested the same as apostilled? If so, although we live in Argentina, we had to send all our documents back to the UK i.e. country of birth.

We had to apostile birth and marriage certificates and CRB checks (from the police). They also wanted us to apositle my children's school papers, but I simply refused to do this, especially as each document cost US$48 each.

Good luck

Michelle


----------

